# Barn owl



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Watercolour painting that I finished recently. 
I spilt some paint on the paper that I intended to leave white so had to try and save it by adding splashes of paint in the background. I think it turned out alright in the end after the little panic I had when I spilt the paint! 









Fb page - www.facebook.com/sadiecullenart


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice save.

One thing I dislike about painting with watercolors is the panic when you make some sort of mistake, especially after you've spent hours on it. It's great when you can save it, and I like how your background came out.


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

thankyou  its definitely a horrible feeling when you've spent time on it, was relieved that it was salvageable


----------



## photoman (Apr 28, 2014)

Sadie cullen said:


> Watercolour painting that I finished recently.
> I spilt some paint on the paper that I intended to leave white so had to try and save it by adding splashes of paint in the background. I think it turned out alright in the end after the little panic I had when I spilt the paint!
> 
> View attachment 8650
> ...


I think you have Incorporated a great tip for beginners without realizing it. You have show that a mistake can be turned around without having to start all over again. Well done.


----------

